# Dog show day



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, because apparently I have more money than good sense, I have entered Carly in Best of Breed in a dog show about 45 minutes from me. Today. Actually it's a GSDCA specialty. My handler is at another show across the country, so I've enlisted a young girl I know to show her for me. 

Carly has 6 points towards her Grand, but I'm really only doing this for fun. She LOVES going to dog shows. When I load her up in the minivan in a few minutes, she's going to be sooooooo happy, lol. 

Update later this afternoon...


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good luck and have fun! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoo Hoo! Knock 'em dead, Carly!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah, well, nothing for the Carly dog today. But I saw some really nice dogs, including the puppy that went Best Puppy at the National. I need to find out who went Winners Dog, because I really liked him. 

HOWEVER, this weekend both girls are going to show in UKC, for the first time. It's my "science experiment", so to speak. Interested to see what they do with Carly - this AKC champion, with Grand Champion points, and has several Best of Breeds. The girl just never puts a foot down wrong. She is a _mover_. Do they dump her? Do they like her? I guess we'll see! Same thing goes for Sage - she has 13 points, with a 4 point major, a couple of Best of Breeds for her too, and Best Opposite. They are very different bitches. According to the young girl that is going to show them for me, they would both be in the same class, so we have decided to show Sage tomorrow and Carly on Sunday. Which also means that I need to wash the coat dressing and the bodifier out of Carly's butt before I show her, LOL. 

I'll let you all know how it all shakes out. Last year when I went to watch, I was underwhelmed by the shepherds that were there. I knew that there would be no ASLs, but I wasn't expecting such a rag tag group of GSDs. I saw one nice GSL male there last year, and he went Breed. If he hadn't won, I would've just thrown my hands in the air in disbelief.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, yeah, a photo of my dog!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Carly is beautiful! How did the UKC shows go? I've been thinking about trying UKC shows for fun with my guy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah how did it go? I bet she would be fine in UKC. At least up here, they still very heavily favor ASL type. The only issue is that all the UKC rings I've been in are incredibly small. I've basically stopped showing dogs b/c this drives me nuts. I don't know how they compare to an AKC ring, my only other experience is SV rings. My dog has been beat several times by an ASL MBIS GRCH GSD bitch. The owner is very nice and helpful. Her dogs have pleasant temperaments unlike another breeder around me that is always showing dogs that scare me they are so flighty and look so terrified in the ring.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The young girl that was showing for me wanted to show Sage, since she had shown Carly the day before in the GSDCA specialty. So I entered Sage, instead of Carly, in 2 of the 3 UKC shows. I intended to show Carly in the 3rd show yesterday, but it was snowy so I opted to stay home. I wish I had gone ahead and entered her. But, oh well. 

Here, for reference, is a win photo of Sage:










Well, Sage was totally dumped in both shows. There were only 5 entered, and she was the only ASL there, and I knew she would be out of place. The rings were small, but not as small as I've seen. There was plenty of room to show movement, which my girl has. And she showed well, moved beautifully, and has a lot of pizazz, LOL. The girl that showed her for me isn't used to showing GSDs, so she really doesn't know how to make Sage shine like she can, but frankly, I could've had Clint Livingston out there showing her, and we would've gotten dumped. Man, I don't mind getting beat if it's by a really nice dog, but when it's pet quality like the "best female" in the 1st show, then I get irritated.

There was a lovely woman there showing 3 of her GSDs. An all GSL male, and 2 bitches, that were a mix of ASL and GSL. The male had a nice masculine head, good bone and pigment. I'm not a fan of the GSL croup and topline, so he wasn't my cup of tea. He had a good temperament too. Her bitches were very nice! And her one bitch in the first show (she was in for Breed) won the Breed, and then went on to go Reserve BIS. In my opinion, her bitch was the nicest GSD there (well, other than mine, LOL). She is the breeder of Kathy's Havoc (of Kayos and Havoc here on the forum)

So yeah, I hated it.  I REALLY wished I had entered Carly in one of those shows, so I could see my science experiment through to the end. Not that I think it would've been any different... There's a show in the spring, and I guess I'll enter Carly to finish this thing up!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yeah that was Cynthia. I've never met her but have "talked" with her before. I like her and her dogs from what I can tell. We were going to breed one of her females to my male (shipping semen for AI) but the day her progesterone test came back it was too late


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, Cynthia. She's a really nice woman. I held her male ringside while she took her bitch in.


----------

